# Please help regarding Samsung UA40EH5300



## darkslayer (Dec 1, 2012)

guys i'm planning to buy a 40 inches smart tv.
i'm getting SamsungUA40EH5300 at 36K from dubai wid samsung international warranty
but i havent heard nything aboutt this tv here and nywhere else also
so please can anyone of u suggest is it a good deal? and how is this tv's quality?
please do reply.
i need to finalise in a day or 2
and if this is not the right choice, 
please suggest some other model as well because even that will be very cheaper in dubai
regards


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 2, 2012)

The price you are getting is high, it should cost you less from there.
For that much price you can get 46EH5000 from there.
A lot of bargaining can be done on these, so make sure you do so.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 2, 2012)

Sorry for thread jacking. But I'm also on the lookout for a 40" Samsung TV hopefully with international warranty. My budget was under 30k and am looking to buy during the Dubai Shopping Festival. Can I get the UA40EH5000R or the 5330R from there in that price?


----------



## darkslayer (Dec 2, 2012)

okay, i'll try to bargain more
yes eh5000 is a good tv
but i'm lookin for a smart tv rather


----------



## Artemis (Dec 2, 2012)

Do you have any clue on how much customs will be charged if I import a 25-30k 40" TV to India from Dubai bought during the duty free shopping festival?


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 4, 2012)

46EH5000 costs 35k in Dubai.It all depends on how much you are good at bargaining.
No customs are charged for a TV costing less or equal to 35k.
The best 40" non 3D LED would be 40ES5600.


----------

